# Linzess?



## curly (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello, I am new here so please forgive me if I have posted in the wrong place. Guess I will start out by saying I sure hope these Linzess 290 mcg work. I have basically been relying on store bought enemas then home enemas with 2 quarts of plain warm water to get relief for almost 3 years. Constipation has been in my life for about 25 years, it also caused hemorrhoids and a fissue. So how did I get here, well a week ago after I got done with my routine enema I got a sharp pain. It was about 2 inches below my sternum then over to the right about 2 more inches. It lasted all day, all night for 5 days. Day 6, I went to my doctor explained what I have been doing so she ordered a x ray to check to see if anything was there in the colon. Nothing was there, but I still have that pain. She said I think maybe you could have IBS/constipation. I've never heard of it till then. My father passed away with colon cancer so anytime I get a pain or feel something unusual immediately that's where my mind goes.

The doctor asked any blood, nooo, any weight loss, I was like I wish. I feel bloated most days. So she gave me four bottles of Linzess 145 mcg. The next morning I took one pill with a glass of water, about 1 hour later my stomach made a gurgling sound a few times. I thought could it be this is going to work? Finally another hour went by and I felt the urge, so I go to the bathroom and I have to say,,,I was thinking urecka!!! but not a lot came out. I urine much more I think it has something to do with the Linzess. After 3 days of about 1 cup of poooo I thought really? I feel like I am about to bust. So I called the doctor and she changed the dose to 290 mcg I am now on day 2 my stomach feels bloated a little painful. When I went once each of these last two days, its the same if I am lucky about 1 cup is all that has came out. I don't know how long this stuff takes to get into the system before it works, but I pray its soon. Anyone else out there going through this? The pharmacist told me to pick up something called Pear Nectar, its a juice at HEB's. She said take that shake it up and drink it, and it should help. I'm thinking why not? I've tried so many other things.

ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Ans Rocky (Aug 18, 2013)

DEAR

I THINK YOU HAVE NOT IBS.YOU MOSTLY EAT SPICY FOODS AND COFFEE.THAT'S WHY IT COULD HAPPEN.BUT I THINK YOU SHOULD CHANGE YOUR DOCTOR AND STOP JUICES IN THESE DAYS.EAT BREAD LIKE THINGS.EAT PULSES WHAT DO YOU DO?HAVE YOU ANY JOB?ALWAYS FEEL STRESS OR ALWAYS THINK ABOUT YOUR DISEASE OR YOUR DESTINY

THE BIGGEST MIRACLE OF EVERY DAY IS HOPE SO ALWAYS KEEP HOPE.TELL ME CLEARLY ABOUT YOUR HISTORY AND SYMPTOMS TAKE CARE


----------

